
Grass: a functional grass planting programming language - tenderlove
http://www.blue.sky.or.jp/grass/
======
cjmcqueen
But... Why?

~~~
resoluteteeth
This is a joke based on people ending sentences with sequences of w's like
"wwwwww" online in Japanese with a meaning similar to "LOL" in English. This
is originally from "w" as an abbreviation from "warai" meaning "smile/laugh."

People now refer to it as "kusa" meaning grass, becaus it kind of looks like
that.

